# 11dp5dt When to test????



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi all, desperately needing some honest advice!!!

Am currently 11dp5dt (FET), my clinic has given me a test day of 16dp5dt which seems a REALLY, REALLY long time away.   

    needed big time!! Have already tested on 8 & 10 dp5dt and unsurprisingly got a   

I have been scouring FF looking for similar stories and have reached the conclusion that by day 10 the result should be quite final. 

Ladies, is there any point testing again? Can a day 10    become a   ?
I really would rather know now and put my mind at rest and plan the next step.

Really hoping you can help

Liz XXXXXX


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Liz - most clinics will  keep you on your meds and not 'accept' an official -ve result until your OTD, so you will need to test again.


I hope the result changes for you


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Liz - have heard that FETs often take longer to implant than fresh embryos, so it is not over yet!  sending you loads of       for a bfp in the next few days

Some1

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Testing at 11dp5dt will be fine.they test 9dp5dt at my clinic.gl


----------



## Jenny74 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Liz
I tested at 10dpt 5dt and got a negative but started to show positive from about 12dpt so don't give up yet and definately try to test again.
Jen x


----------

